# Edificios RaRoZ XS



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Amigo Trick, Calatrava no hace edificios o construcciones (es arquitecto e Ingeniero al mismo tiempo) HACE OBRAS DE ARTE!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mi favorito actualmente, un edificio alucinante!!!!

*Arquitectos: Fernando Martín Menis, Felipe Artengo Rufino, José María Rodríguez - Pastrana Malagón.*

*El centro de Convenciones Costa Adeje en Tenerife* convive con un difícil entrono debido a si proximidad con la red de autopistas del Sur de Tenerife. Los únicos referentes del área circundante son el paisaje semidesértico de roca chasnera y el mar, cuya imponente presencia enmarca el edificio con la constante visión de la isla de la Gomera. La respuesta ante esta situación nace de la valoración del paisaje al prolongarlo con sus rocas geométricas emergentes que albergan los distintos servicios del programa. Estas fallas se disponen favoreciendo el fluir de la cubierta, imaginada como un líquido en movimiento que acota el espacio en todas sus direcciones. El líquido se desdobla y multiplica produciendo grietas de luz y ventilación que intensifican las sensaciones de ligereza de la ondulante superficie. Estos elementos masivos contienen oficinas, aseos y servicios. El resto del espacio es susceptible de uso para diversas actividades. La versatilidad del edificio permite acondicionar el espacio. Puede pasar de ser un auditorio con capacidad de hasta 3000 personas a convertirse en pequeñas salas de 300. La elección de los materiales viene determinada por la intención de la máxima adecuación del palacio a su entorno.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Torre Agbar en Barcelona.
http://www.torreagbar.com/home.asp
hay una muy parecida en Londres, pero no sé como se llama


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Alucinante ese centro de convenciones español, se ve bien rústica, parece una caverna tarrajeada.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

XD.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

weno sigo cn mi listita!!!


"Swiss Re tower London"









"Torre Agbar"








hermanita del de arriba

"Oriental Pearl TV"

















este si d vears es bellisimo m encanta! parece sacado de una peli futurista

"Burj al Arab"



















bellisimo hotel de Dubai, cn forma de vela

Estos tan en MArne-la-vaille a las afueras de Paris (sede tbn de Disneyland Europe)































































y weno amigos luego seguire aumentando mi listita!!!  nos vemos


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

jeje Pd: gracias Dodiperu, pedro 1011,pacolam y Vane de Rosas por su colaboracion :nocrook:


----------



## BluePhoenix (May 1, 2004)

Saludos a todos , aca una seleccion de los edificios q encuentro mas "exoticos" o "raros" en fin,me dieron ganas de aportar ,asi q uds juzguen :

Genex Building : Belgrado - Yugoslavia










Waldspirale : Darmstadt - Alemania










Apartment Building : Rotterdam - Holanda










Algun edificio en Canada:










Otro bloque de edifcios, al parecer residenciales : Montreal - Canada










Toronto - Canada










Jongno Tower: Seul - Corea del Sur










Shizuoka Press & Broadcasting : Tokyo - Japon










Nakagin Capsule Apartments: Tokyo - Japon










Aoyama Technical College : Tokyo - Japon










Collonade Condiminium: Singapur










Edificio Dragon ?? : Tailandia










Edificio Elefante : Tailandia










Lippo Center : Hong Kong - China










Hallgrimskirka : Reykjavik - Islandia










Grundtvigs Kirke : Dinamarca










Iglesia Lagiewniki : Polonia











Ok, las dos siguientes son realmente un chiste :  jajajjaa


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

wowwwwww k rarezasssssssss


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow impresionants


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

gracias BLue Phoenix :nocrook: por tu colaboracion..

pero solo una cosita el edifico q pusiste de canada ya lo habia puesto solo q desde otro angulo. pero d todas maneras gracias xq con la foto q pusiste se ve mucho mas RaRiTo :crazy: ejejejej

y otra cosa este d toronto ademas de rarito me parecio super HoRrIbLe :tongue: 








ademas cmo q me da la impresion q se va a caer algun dia. noc nunca entraria a los dos ultimos pisos :badnews:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que cosas mas raras.......... pero a la vez muy interesantes!!!!!!! me gusta y me encanta, sigan sigan !!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Sagrada Familia y la casa de Gaudi, también merecen estar aqui

el Walt Disney concert Hall:drol: ademas tiene un aire al Guggenheim.

Pedro, en que ciudad está el edificio "zapato" del gruo ING???


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^Jajaja. Yo le digo así por fregar. El edificio está en Amsterdam, Pacolam.
Aquí puedes ver algunos detalles: http://inghouse.ing.com/intra/eng/buildings/inghouse.html


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Aqui algunas fotos....
"Atonium" en Bruselas, Bélgica








"Torre de Pisa" en Pisa, Italia








"Puerto Olímpico" en Barcelona, España
















"Templo de la Sagrada Familia" en Barcelona, España
































"La Torre Eiffel" en Paris, Francia ...de noche y de día
























y quien sabe la próxima maravilla del mundo moderno (foto de: www.estacionespacial.com)


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau gracias uranio x tu colaboracion  
wau este thread de edificios RaRiToZ ha tenido una acogida bravaza pero en el Latinscrapers no pasa naa. mi thread solo lo ve un par de gatos . Parece q solo a los peruanos nos gusta lo de los edificos RaRiToZ jejejejej :crazy: 

weno agregare mas fotitos
"Walt Disney COncert Hall"









"Puerta de Europa"








en MAdrid

"HSBC Hong Kong Headquarters"








En Hong KOng

"The headquarters of the People's Liberation Army"









"Bank of China Tower"
















tbn en Hong Kong 

"Reichstag"








Antes de la II guerra mundial








despues de la guerra mundial

pero ahora:

















"SOny Center"
























En Berlin,ALemania

Y weno amigos eso es todo por ahora :carrot:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El Bank of China siempre fue uno de mis edificios favoritos, lo AMO! Igual que el Reichstag! aunque me gustaba mas el antiguo el trabajo de los arquitectos en la remodelacion fue magistral, tambien me encanta la postal sovietica de los soldados colocando su bandera en la cumbre del edificio.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

655 
:cheers: 
:weirdo:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que interesante se pone este thread dia a dia


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí. Hemos visto desde rarezas hasta engendros inverosímiles, pasando por varias obras maestras de la arquitectura. Un thread muy interesante.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

hola!!! weno sigo cn mi listita

D estos d veras q noc sus nombres









en MAcau









en Londres









en San Petesburgo









en PAris

Weno x ahora solo tengo esos...sorry es q cmo q ya puse y pusieron tantos q ya no encuentro mas edificios RaRiToZ . weno agredeceria si alguien me da mas info sobre mas edifiocs RaRiToZ


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El último me parece bonito!!! me gusta.....


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

En Chiclayo hay una casa arriba como plato volador en el Ovalo de Santa Victoria, siempre la miraba cuando me iba a la taberna y a enamorar players que hay tantas jugadoras en chiclayo, pero no agarro cualquier cosa sino buenas, pero tambien vi otra en la misma santa victoria, tendría que ir para allá a tomar fotos... no falta nada eh


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

este edificio es una porqueria deberian tirarlo, que feo es san petersburgo feo huachafo, sucio ese edificio.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

esta locaso ese edificio del dragon nunca lo habia visto....


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

por ahi no esta goku que ha juntado sus esferas de dragon?  jsjsjsjs


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

increible tanta rareza de los arquitectos, y lo que mas deben sufrir deben ser los albañiles y constructores de esos edificios que deben ingeniarselas para poder hacerlas


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yo tambien queiro colaborar este es un p`royecto en Dubai:

DANCING TOWERS 


malec said:


>





Krazy said:


>


----------

